

Quine (computing) - sonoffett
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_%28computing%29

======
wulczer
See <http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html> and
<http://www.nyx.net/~gthompso/quine.htm>

~~~
spacemanaki
Also, I think this was on HN last year, but it's very cool:
[http://research.swtch.com/2010/03/zip-files-all-way-
down.htm...](http://research.swtch.com/2010/03/zip-files-all-way-down.html)

------
philh
I once wrote a gimp script which would create a black and white image (I think
120x120), which produced the original source code when read as a binary
string.

